# starting out freelance artist rates



## makeupbylindsey (Feb 27, 2011)

im a starting out freelance makeup artist I was wondering how much should i charge for prom,wedding etc . i rececently got asked to do a 3 hour photoshoot and a wedding a bride and 5 bridemaids how much should i charge ? please help thanks


----------



## LC (Feb 27, 2011)

I'd do a search for other artists in your area and see what they're charging. I'd charge about half of what an experienced artist is charging.

  	in my opinion, for someone just starting out without a solid portfolio, they should charge around $40 per look, maybe about $60 for a bride, $30-35 for a trial, maybe $40 per bridesmaid

  	usually photoshoots don't pay per hour unless you're specifically told that you're needed the entire length of the shoot. You'll want to talk to the photographer or art director to see exactly what the needs are. If it's per hour, I'd say $50 per hour


----------

